

Thank You, Y Combinator - rvcamo
https://medium.com/@Torbahax/thank-you-y-combinator-8520c0cb24f3

======
pxlpshr
As a Techstars graduate, to say "the 2nd best accelerator might as well be the
worse" is an inconsiderate hyperbole. Especially if your only perspective is Y
Combinator.

Relocating to SF is awesome if that fits your bill or your originating city
has no idea what technology means. But for others, SF is not everything. That
was the primary reason we opted for Techstars. We like Austin's cost of
living, quality of life, seasonal climate, no state income tax, family &
friends, and the list goes on.

~~~
rvcamo
¯\\_(ツ)_/¯ It's a bold statement, but it's my personal opinion and I stand by
it. You're free to disagree, but we would have never even considered another
accelerator in our position.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
> we would have never even considered another accelerator in our position.

Judging by your blog entry your resources were extremely strained; are you
saying if YCombinator wouldn't have accepted you that you wouldn't have
pursued any other accelerators even if it would have helped or possibly saved
your business if it got bad enough? Seems like a short-sighted statement in my
opinion.

What if you want to start another company in 3 years, don't get accepted to
YCombinator and decide to apply elsewhere? They may read this and use it as a
deciding factor.

~~~
rvcamo
1\. No I would have delivered pizzas, done consulting, or tried to raise money
from individual angels. I would have done whatever it took to keep the company
alive, but I can promise we would have never even considered another
accelerator.

2\. I will never apply to another accelerator.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
Fair enough

------
jccodez
Wow, I see someone who might be my age.

------
cocoflunchy
Off topic, but since I tried to subscribe for your product after reading this
article... This message should not exist in 2015:
[http://i.imgur.com/NioopWo.png](http://i.imgur.com/NioopWo.png) ("The
Password Can Only Contain Letters And Numbers!")

Now most of your users are maybe not going to care, but what's the reason
behind this? It means I can't use my Dashlane auto-generated password on your
platform, which in the end means I didn't subscribe...

~~~
rvcamo
Happy to explain, please shoot me an email: andrew@kuhcoon.com thanks!

~~~
eps
Why explain if you can just accept arbitrary passwords, pass them through a
hash function and feed its output (in hex format) into your exisitng password
handling blackbox, whatever that wonder may be.

~~~
rvcamo
I'm just the lowly CEO, I'll see if I can get our CTO to jump in and explain
later. :)

